# webformular automatisch erstellen, senden und auswerten .



## lordy2007 (21. Aug 2007)

hi

ich möchste ein webformular automatisch erstellen, ausfüllen und an eine url senden (seite verwendet POST). danach soll das ergebnis (also die als antwort erstelle seite) geparst werden. jetzt ist die frage, wie stelle ich das mit java am besten an?

... und bevor jetzt jemand spammen, faken oder sontiges zweifelhaftes vermutet, kann ich gleich beruhigen: ich möchte den service der webseite [1] mehrmals hintereinander automatisiert nützen, zb als sequenz FLRGRAYGL eintragen und als allele HLA-B*0801 auswaehlen

dann soll abgeschickt werden und von der nächsten webseite der wert unter score eingelesen werden. 


fuer seiten die mit GET und url rewriting arbeiten hab ich es schon einfach realisieren mittels java.net.URL, URLConnection und inputstream realisieren können.

kann mir jemand tipps geben wie ich das bei unten angeführter seiten loesen kann?



thx
lordy

[1] http://tools.immuneepitope.org/analyze/html/mhc_binding.html


----------



## madboy (21. Aug 2007)

Daten senden:
http://commons.apache.org/httpclient/
oder
http://httpunit.sourceforge.net/
fallen mir spontan ein. Mit ersterem habe ich schon gearbeitet und das geht recht flott von der Hand.

Parsen:
entweder "zu Fuß" oder halt nen fertigen HTML-Parser verwenden. Da findet sich bestimmt viel hier im Forum oder über ne Suchmaschine deiner Wahl.


----------



## HoaX (21. Aug 2007)

httpunit und htmlunit werden ehr deinen bedürfnissen entsprechen als httpclient imo. beide lassen sich wie ein browser bedienen und alle enthaltenen html-elemente leicht referenzieren, auch javascript ist kein problem. httpclient ist wirklich nur http ohne seiten parsen etc.


----------

